# Review: Datu Shishir Inocalla 1/25/04 - Red Dragon School



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2004)

Instructor: Datu Shishir Inocalla
Assistant: John Tyrone
When: 1-25-2004  1:30PM-4PM
Where: MkKinley Mall, Hamburg at Red Dragon School of Martial Arts 
Attending were: Datu Hartman, Rich Parsons, Jared Jones, Steve Kocker, 1 of Steves students, and myself.
Also in attendence were Sensei Bob Koch, and Senseis John Karb, Colin Calkins and Brian Kuchler from the IBBA in Alden NY.
Dr. Jerome Barber and Sifu Bob Gott were also on the floor during the seminar. (There were a few others whose names I didn't catch, apologies to them if they read this)

I had the pleasure of attending a seminar featuring Datu Inocalla this past weekend.  Datu Inocalla gave a wonderful presentation, covering in some depth the basics of Modern Arnis for the aproximately 17 participants.  He went over the angles of attack, banday y banda, rompida, and more.  Both stick and open hand applications were taught, including sinawali boxing concepts.  He spent a good amount of time circulating through out the room checking to see how the participants were picking up the material, and also covered a little bit of the history of Arnis, what is happening with it in the PI, and some memories of Remy.  He also took a few moments to sign autographs for some of the schools kids who were all giggles over meeting a real live Ninja Turtle. 

At the end of the seminar, Datu Hartman presented Datu Inocalla with a framed Presas Portrait, thereby completing the circle, from the last to the first Modern Arnis Datu.

Closing out the event was an entertaining lion dance put on by the Red Dragon School.

He covered a great deal of ground, and sadly, my memory isn't well enough to give things the justice due.  It was a fun time for beginners, and students of the art.

If you have a chance to see him, take it.  It'll be fun.

I'll have a couple pics up soon (I hope) and will have a few more in an upcoming MT magazine.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 26, 2004)

Glad to see that the event went well!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 26, 2004)

I had the opportunity to meet Datu Shishir this past weekend.  I attended a seminar with several of my students at a local kung fu school.  When we finally met, he welcomed me with open arms.  He is a very humble, energetic man.  Even though it was a beginners seminar, I did enjoy seeing his interpretation of the art.  Anyone who has taught a seminar knows that it is difficult to accommodate all the different levels of students attending an event.  The majority of the students there were beginners and his selection of topics was fitting for the majority of the students.  I would recommend everyone try and see Shishir at least once in their lifetime.  I have been very fortunate to have had the opportunity to meet my five brother datus.  

Datu Tim Hartman
World Modern Arnis Alliance


----------

